# New Hollands Super Compact Tractor



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For you New Holland officianado's. Have you guys seen this model yet. Looks like a new class of tractor is emerging and a hp race is on! :driving: 

Model TC55DA


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the look of the "regular" New Holland compact trractors, but that one is real weird looking to me. Maybe built buy Murray. LOL. 

eace:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by markfnc _
> *I like the look of the "regular" New Holland compact trractors, but that one is real weird looking to me. Maybe built buy Murray. LOL.
> 
> eace: *



Man i with you it does look like a murray maybe the same copany in China makes bothmg: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by markfnc _
> *I like the look of the "regular" New Holland compact trractors, but that one is real weird looking to me. Maybe built buy Murray. LOL.
> 
> eace: *


That's the look they introduced as the "Boomer".

Chief- FYI these are considered compact tractors.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> Chief- FYI these are considered compact tractors.


Argee, don't tell me. :hand: :quiet: :fineprint Tell New Holland and their dealers. 


The new TCDA "Super" compacts  

"The new TCDA "Super" compacts  are super efficient, turning more of their 48 and 55 gross engine horsepower into usable power at the PTO and drawbar. The TC48DA and TC55DA offer a suprising combination of big power and convenient size. Underneath their mild-mannered, stylish exterior lies big horsepower and hydraulic capacity that allow you to do more work fast." edro:

Compact tractors (CUT's) are actually currently broken down into into tow classes:

Sub Compact Tractor (i.e. JD 2210, Kubota BX2200)
Compact Tractor 

Both Kubota and New Holland are trying to open up a new class:

Super Compact 

New Holland with their TC48DA and TC55DA

Kubota with their Grand L 30 series L5030 

I suspect John Deere will come along with something along the lines of a 4000 Ten Series 5710 or 6010 in due time, not liking to be out done by the competition.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

So what your saying is anything over 45HP enters the realm of "Super Compact". I would think it's more of an Ag tractor at that point. But then again, Ag tractors of old came in under 25 HP.....go figure!


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks almost like a TerraPlane


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*4600*

Rated 43 hp at the pto. I can't figure what is meant by opening a new class of cut.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think it is just more hype and marketing. The John Deere 5000 Series tractors have been around for years and they go up to 89 hp. I guess maybe the diffenence is hydrostatic drive, but even the big combines, dozers, and other equipment are going to hydro drive too.


----------

